# Manual emergency start key hole for holden cruze



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

Guys I'm in trouble!!! Car won't start and my digital display says "service steering column lock" all electronics in the car work, gps, lights, central locking, windows and car push start light goes green but car won't start. Is there a manual override? It says I can insert the key into the centre console but I can't open the little latch! Please help!! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

This is the latch but I can't open it 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bonnaguerra said:


> Guys I'm in trouble!!! Car won't start and my digital display says "service steering column lock" all electronics in the car work, gps, lights, central locking, windows and car push start light goes green but car won't start. Is there a manual override? It says I can insert the key into the centre console but I can't open the little latch! Please help!!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


There is a pry tab on the left side of that odd shape center console but most the Cruze that use this feature has a rubber mat instead of that plastic piece... Are you a Push To Start(button) equipt Cruze?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ah, waited too late to post. You may need something like a small jewelers fathead to get to that out. What the the owners manual say for that?


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> There is a pry tab on the left side of that odd shape center console but most the Cruze that use this feature has a rubber mat instead of that plastic piece... Are you a Push To Start(button) equipt Cruze?


Thanks heaps for getting back to me! Yes my car is a push start and I'll give you a proper photo of the centre console 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

Centre console 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

Push start 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Still on the Holden site looking for the manual. There's way too much going on with that website.




*Update* I guess they don't have online version and it's asking for me to search the nearest dealer to replace it.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Found this looking around the Holden site - maybe you just have to place the key over the circular cover, but don't have to insert it:

"Place the remote control electronic key over the small circular cover in the bottom of the cupholder in the centre console with the Holden logo facing upwards. Depress the brake and/or clutch pedal and press the START/STOP button. To stop the engine when stationary, press the START/STOP button for at least two seconds."


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

thanks heaps guys i really appreciate you helping me out! i don't think there is any mechanical issues with the car... hopefully. i drove the car to university fine and then it wouldn't start so hopefully its a quick electronic fix. after i did the exhaust and intake the engine light came on so maybe the ECU just lost it coz i haven't tuned it yet.... annoying thing is that tomorrow it was going in for injectors and tune so hopefully i can still make it! ended up having to get towed but at least its back at the dealership.

thanks again guys!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

When you did the intake, was the MAF connected back in and was it facing the right way? I'm only assuming it was a low voltage MAF code but the dealership will be able to figure that out if it was the situation.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> When you did the intake, was the MAF connected back in and was it facing the right way? I'm only assuming it was a low voltage MAF code but the dealership will be able to figure that out if it was the situation.


2 out of 3 times when I have had my MAF unhooked I did not get the plug seated properly the first time. I need to make sure I give it a wiggle/extra push to ensure its all the way on. Dead give away if I start my car and the engine fan is running at jet engine speed on first start.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> 2 out of 3 times when I have had my MAF unhooked I did not get the plug seated properly the first time. I need to make sure I give it a wiggle/extra push to ensure its all the way on. Dead give away if I start my car and the engine fan is running at jet engine speed on first start.


I never unplug mine, most I did was unscrew it from the housing to clean it every other oil change and left it I when I did the res bypass mod. The older GM's you could drive w/o it hooked for a good while before the car decided it was gonna call you out on it. Went and got a new MAF and honeycomb housing from a junk yard and when I went to swap it out, the cable was already unhooked.


----------



## ProjectRedLine (Jan 16, 2014)

if teh steering is locked just simply pull the adjusting handle on the left side of the steering wheel and itll unlock it or at least it should. figured that out afted my son got mine locked and i couldnt start my car lol


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey *Bonnaguerra* where in Sydney do you live? Hope you get sorted out quickly. I have still got a key and am quite happy to keep the old fashoned way to start.


----------



## Limon (May 24, 2017)

Anyone know when I can find that plastic/rubber cover for the key hole? My Cruze didn't come with it, and it's missing a couple inside the door handles to cover the screws. Haven't found any for sale online. Thanks!


----------



## Bpv777 (Apr 4, 2021)

Bonnaguerra said:


> Guys I'm in trouble!!! Car won't start and my digital display says "service steering column lock" all electronics in the car work, gps, lights, central locking, windows and car push start light goes green but car won't start. Is there a manual override? It says I can insert the key into the centre console but I can't open the little latch! Please help!!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Place transponder key in transmitter pocket and then try to start.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bpv777 said:


> Place transponder key in transmitter pocket and then try to start.


Welcome Aboard!

The OP has not been online here since 2016, so your explanation probably will not help them, but if you could take a few pictures and maybe expand what you mean, someone else might benefit from it.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

